# Help! Power Went Out Electric Smoker Safe?



## Beabull (May 18, 2019)

Hi, new here hopefully posting in the right section. I am smoking a pork shoulder with an electric pellet smoker and the power went out at 1:15am. I checked the thermometer and it was between 160-165 f. The power just came back on at 5:30 am, so I fired the smoker back up and plan on finishing it, the internal temperature was well below 120f(that is as low number as my meat thermometer shows). The pork was placed in a brine with apple juice and some seasonings for about 18 hours before going in the smoker. So, will this pork be safe to eat? Additionally, will it be just as tender had the power not went out and it finished on the correct temperature, in the first place or is it ruined and I should call it quits? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2019)

First of all I'm assuming that you brined it in the fridge for 18 hours.
And I'm also assuming that when you say it hit 160-165, your talking about the internal meat temp.
If both of those are true, then the meat is safe to eat, and should be just as tender & juicy as it would have been if the power hadn't gone out.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2019)

I have the same questions Al had (above), and I have the same answer.
Should be fine!

Bear


----------



## Jonok (May 18, 2019)

Jimmy can likely keep his hair this time...


----------



## Beabull (May 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. Yes it was brined in the fridge and that was the internal temp at the time. Turned out great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2019)

The boys gave good info. No issues, even if Injected...JJ



 Jonok
, my hair's growing pretty good now. But coming in Gray!


----------



## Jonok (May 19, 2019)

Well, we all appreciate the tonsorial sacrifices you make to keep us safe


----------



## Beats (May 15, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> First of all I'm assuming that you brined it in the fridge for 18 hours.
> And I'm also assuming that when you say it hit 160-165, your talking about the internal meat temp.
> If both of those are true, then the meat is safe to eat, and should be just as tender & juicy as it would have been if the power hadn't gone out.
> Al


I'm in a similar boat here. Difference is I wrapped them at 151⁰-161⁰, power went out, internal temps dropped to 124⁰-136⁰. I'm going to cook them to 205⁰. Will this meat be safe to serve to 100 people?

Edit: I dry brined with kosher salt for 24-25 hours in the fridge, if that matters.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

Beats said:


> I'm in a similar boat here. Difference is I wrapped them at 151⁰-161⁰, power went out, internal temps dropped to 124⁰-136⁰. I'm going to cook them to 205⁰. Will this meat be safe to serve to 100 people?
> 
> Edit: I dry brined with kosher salt for 24-25 hours in the fridge, if that matters.



Yes they are safe to eat!
Al


----------



## pineywoods (May 15, 2021)

Al is correct just crank the smoker back up and continue


----------

